# RE: Remote Medical International's WEMT Course



## alphatype (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a little more info on the course. If you know of it or have attended it, what did you think?


----------



## CMHills (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll be taking it in the summer. Everyone I know speaks very highly of it, and I'm yet to hear a bad word. I actually know a few urban medics who took it just to get better training. IMHO, invest.


----------



## Tagsburton (Dec 25, 2011)

I took it in 2008...highly recommend! It was a very good class, and a lot of fun as well.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Dec 25, 2011)

I just finished my basic, I'm looking for several courses to take before going to get my medic in the fall. I was considering Remote Medical's Wilderness Upgrade for the Medical Professional. Anyone have any experience with it/them?


----------



## CMHills (Dec 25, 2011)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I just finished my basic, I'm looking for several courses to take before going to get my medic in the fall. I was considering Remote Medical's Wilderness Upgrade for the Medical Professional. Anyone have any experience with it/them?



A bunch of friends of mine (we're all backcountry WEMT types) have taken a smattering of their courses, and the general consensus is that Remote Medical has the Midas touch. 

If you've decided on getting a wilderness supplement, and are just shopping around, I'd go with RMI if you can afford it. Wilderness in itself (IMHO) will make you a much more capable EMSP since it teaches you to think on your feet and improvise when necessary. By extension, you learn a lot more of the "why" behind what you do as a basic. Additionally, depending on your state/local protocols, WEMT can actually extend your scope of practice. Don't take my word for that though, check with your county/company. 

On top of all of that, RMI does wilderness EMS. Period. They provide supplies and expedition medics as their primary business, and training is more secondary. They're real pros.


----------

